# so cal herf



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

its a get together? and why dont the so ccal guys have 1?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

LOL, we have one every year (at least the last 5)!
Its always 4th of July weekend & its always open to C.S. members

Details as it gets closer


----------



## grillboy (May 14, 2004)

Well shoot, maybe it's about time I showed up at another one, eh?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I'm sure the Patio Posse would extend an open invitation to any BOTL/SOTL who wants to come hang out on Saturday nights with us.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> I'm sure the Patio Posse would extend an open invitation to any BOTL/SOTL who wants to come hang out on Saturday nights with us.


Nothing like it in the world. You have not experienced a true herfing experience until you've done at least one of these!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

the socal herf is coming YAAAAAA!!


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

WoW now that would be a drive....


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

You know, they do have planes these days! lmao


----------

